# sarebbe bello un giorno poterti raggiungere



## unabarcanelbosco

Posso tradurre "sarebbe bello un giorno poterti raggiungere" con "it would be nice to be able to catch up with you one day" o meglio omettere to be able to o magari usare I wish I could?


----------



## Alessandrino

Che cosa vuoi dire? Raggiungere fisicamente? Raggiungere qualcuno al suo livello di abilità in qualcosa? 

Il contesto è tutto, altrimenti vien fuori una traduzione parola per parola che non serve a nulla.


----------



## Paulfromitaly

unabarcanelbosco said:


> Posso tradurre "sarebbe bello un giorno poterti raggiungere" con "it would be nice to be able to catch up with you one day" o meglio omettere to be able to o magari usare I wish I could?



E' fondamentale che tu scriva:
- la *frase originale intera*
- * la tua  traduzione *
e ci dia qualche informazione a proposito del *contesto*,  grazie 

Cosa significa "*aggiungere il contesto*"?
*Come e in che forum creare - modificare - impostare correttamente una discussione*


----------



## unabarcanelbosco

hai ragione, è un immigrato che vive in Italia e scrive a un altro che gli piacerebbe poterlo raggiungere. Mi pare che catch up with abbia anche il senso di rivedere qualcuno dopo tempo.


----------



## ohbice

Meet? rejoin?


----------



## Alessandrino

Non so spiegare bene perché ma non userei _catch up _in questo contesto. Magari, una volta incontrati, si può ex post dire _It was nice to catch up with you_. Ma prima non mi verrebbe da dirlo. Può essere che mi sbagli comunque, visto che non sono un madrelingua.

Si potrebbe dire: _it would be nice to reunite with you one day_.


----------



## Snowman75

Alessandrino said:


> Non so spiegare bene perché ma non userei _catch up _in questo contesto. Magari, una volta incontrati, si può ex post dire _It was nice to catch up with you_. Ma prima non mi verrebbe da dirlo. Può essere che mi sbagli comunque, visto che non sono un madrelingua.
> 
> Si potrebbe dire: _it would be nice to reunite with you one day_.



Anzi va benissimo "it would be nice to be able to catch up with you one day". Si può usare "catch up" per parlare del futuro, del passato o anche del presente: "I catch up with him regularly", "It's really nice catching up with you like this". Per inciso, per me la parola "reunite" indicherebbe una riunione formale o molto speciale.


----------



## Alessandrino

Snowman75 said:


> Anzi va benissimo "it would be nice to be able to catch up with you one day". Si può usare "catch up" per parlare del futuro, del passato o anche del presente: "I catch up with him regularly", "It's really nice catching up with you like this". Per inciso, per me la parola "reunite" indicherebbe una riunione formale o molto speciale.


Ovviamente concordo con ciò che dici, ma continuo a pensare che ci sia una sfumatura di significato leggermente diversa da ciò che unabarcanelbosco voleva dire nella sua frase originaria. Per come lo intendo io _catch up_ significa _ to talk to someone you have not seen for some time and find out what they have been doing__, _che non mi sembra renda necessariamente l'idea del fatto che una delle due persone si rechi fisicamente in un luogo per incontrare l'altra, _*so that *they can catch up on what they've been doing_. Nella frase italiana c'è implicito il messaggio che una delle due parti si rechi sul posto, cosa che mi sembra si perda se traduciamo con il solo _catch up_. Sono d'accordo che _reunite_ è molto formale (però andrebbe detto che, come l'ho intesa io, la riunione è effettivamente molto speciale), ma non trovi che se si vuole usare _catch up _c'è bisogno di un altro verbo che specifichi meglio che l'incontro sarà dal vivo, dopo un viaggio? D'altra parte _you can catch up with someone on Skype these days..._
La mia è una domanda, eh! Come ho precisato, non sono madrelingua e quindi c'è una forte proabilità che mi stia ponendo problemi inesistenti...


----------



## Tegs

Alessandrino said:


> Ovviamente concordo con ciò che dici, ma continuo a pensare che ci sia una sfumatura di significato leggermente diversa da ciò che unabarcanelbosco voleva dire nella sua frase originaria. Per come lo intendo io _catch up_ significa _ to talk to someone you have not seen for some time and find out what they have been doing__, _che non mi sembra renda necessariamente l'idea del fatto che una delle due persone si rechi fisicamente in un luogo per incontrare l'altra, _*so that *they can catch up on what they've been doing_.



You're not inventing problems - you're spot on  I would say "It would be lovely to _see you again_ some day" or "It would be lovely to _meet up again _some day". 

Catch ups can indeed happen via skype, email, facebook and telephone - no need for meeting face-to-face.


----------



## Einstein

Catch up always gives the idea of _recuperare_. To catch up on what someone's been doing is to hear all the news that you've missed. We also use "catch up with" when we have been left behind and then we hurry to get to the point reached by the other person(s). This is the original meaning of "catch up" (and the translation is precisely _raggiungere_), but obviously we can't use it here because the person is not moving.

I thought of:
"It would be nice if I could join you one day". If we say, "his family joined him in Italy" it probably means they intend to remain here. Isn't that also the meaning of "raggiungere" in this context?


----------



## Bookmom

@Einstein, I'm afraid I don't agree that "Catch up always gives the idea of _recuperare." _  That's only one of many ways the expression is used and understood. I agree @Snowman75, "it would be nice to be able to catch up with you one day" - catch up is a good choice in this context. It's understood that these two people, probably friends, were in the same place for some time but one has moved away. While they are not, at the moment, in the position to plan a get together, there is the hope that at some point they will be able to meet up again.


----------



## Snowman75

Sono d'accordo che "catch up" non significa necessariamente incontrarsi di persona, ma lo uso normalmente in questo modo. O per dirlo in un altro modo, se io sentessi "I caught up with Charlie on Wednesday" (senza piu spiegazione) presumerei che vorrebbe dire _di persona_. Solo se si dicesse "I caught up with him on skype" o "I caught up with him on the phone" immaginerei che vorrebbe dire un'altra cosa. Anche gli altri suggerimenti di Tegs va bene, ma non esprimono quel senso di "_to talk to someone you have not seen for some time and find out what they have been doing_" che esprime "catch up".

_Nel caso che il mio italiano non andasse abbastanza bene_:

I agree that "catch up" doesn't necessarily mean to meet someone in person, but I normally use it this way. Or to put it another way, if I heard "I caught up with Charlie on Wednesday" (without further explanation) I would assume that it meant _in person_. Only if one said "I caught up with him on skype" or "I caught up with him on the phone" would I guess that it meant something else. Tegs's other suggestions work too, but they don't express that sense of "_to talk to someone you have not seen for some time and find out what they have been doing_" that "catch up" does.


----------



## Paulfromitaly

Raggiungere has a very specific meaning here:
If A says to B: "sarebbe bello un giorno poterti raggiungere" it doesn't simply mean "I'd like to see you/meet up again one day", but it also implies that A would like to meet up with B where B lives.
"sarebbe bello *se* un giorno *mi potessi* raggiungere" would mean that A would like B to meet up with A where A lives.


----------



## Snowman75

Paulfromitaly said:


> Raggiungere has a very specific meaning here:
> If A says to B: "sarebbe bello un giorno poterti raggiungere" it doesn't simply mean "I'd like to see you/meet up again one day", but it also implies that A would like to meet up with B where B lives.
> "sarebbe bello *se* un giorno *mi potessi* raggiungere" would mean that A would like B to meet up with A where A lives.



Ah, non mi sono reso conto. In questo caso si potesse dire "It would be nice to be able to _come and see you_ again one day" o "It would be nice to be able to (come and) visit you again one day" (un pochino più formale). La versione "sarebbe bello se un giorno mi potessi raggiungere" = "It would be nice if you could come and see me again one day" etc. Mi potete dire se l'italiano ha il senso di "di nuovo"/"again". Se no, si può omettere "again" nel inglese.


----------



## Tegs

Right, so seeing what Paul wrote I'd go with:

sarebbe bello un giorno poterti raggiungere - it would be nice to come visit you some day.


----------



## bearded

Would 'reach' be completely wrong?
It would be nice if I could reach you there some day.

I do not agree with Tegs : come visit means: and then go after the visit.  But maybe what is meant is:
....reach you and stay there.


----------



## Willower

bearded man said:


> Would 'reach' be completely wrong?
> It would be nice if I could reach you there some day.
> 
> I do not agree with Tegs : come visit means: and then go after the visit.  But maybe what is meant is:
> ....reach you and stay there.



Bearded man, I'm afraid "reach" would be wrong in this context.  In Br English, we'd say "It would be lovely to come and see you one day" (or "come and visit"). In this context, I think "bello" deserves something a bit stronger than "nice". "Come visit" is, I think, more Irish and perhaps American Eng usage?  It's not a construction used by most Br English speakers.


----------



## chipulukusu

Non so, il contesto non è stato completamente specificato, ma io mi immagino ad esempio un immigrato africano che sta in Italia e che scrive ad un vecchio amico o parente del suo Paese che ora sta in Australia e gli dice "sarebbe bello se potessi raggiungerti anch'io un giorno (e stabilirmi anch'io in Australia)"

In questo caso credo che la traduzione migliore sia quella di Einstein: _it would be nice if I could join you some day._ Così è come mi viene naturale interpretare la frase italiana.


----------



## Tegs

bearded man said:


> Would 'reach' be completely wrong?
> It would be nice if I could reach you there some day.
> 
> I do not agree with Tegs : come visit means: and then go after the visit.  But maybe what is meant is:
> ....reach you and stay there.


Do you mean to say that raggiungere means ' andrò a trovarti e poi resterò a vivere nel tuo paese?' If not, and if it just means 'andrò a trovarti dove abiti', as Paul said, then there is nothing wrong with my translation. Come visit/come and visit/ see all mean the same thing. You can visit someone for two weeks or 30 minutes.


----------



## chipulukusu

Tegs said:


> Do you mean to say that raggiungere means ' andrò a trovarti e poi resterò a vivere nel tuo paese?' If not, and if it just means 'andrò a trovarti dove abiti', as Paul said, then there is nothing wrong with my translation. Come visit/come and visit/ see all mean the same thing. You can visit someone for two weeks or 30 minutes.



Hi Tegs, I missed bearded's post before. That makes for two Italians thinking that, at first glance:

1) sarebbe bello un giorno poterti raggiungere = _it would be nice to come and stay_

2) sarebbe bello venirti a trovare = _it would be nice to come visit you (for a week, a fortnight, ecc...)_ 

Your translation is obviously right if #2 is the intended meaning, but the Italian wording suggests meaning #1, in my opinion.


----------



## Tegs

Hi Chip, I missed your previous post. Having seen your explanation of the Italian there, I agree that Einstein's 'join you some day' is best. 

(_It would be nice to come and stay_ is a way of paraphrasing _it would be nice to come and visit you_. Both sentences mean the same thing - they mean the person will leave again).


----------



## MR1492

Tegs,

Would "_It would be nice to come and stay with you for a while_," be a little better?  As you pointed out, a visit can be 20 minutes or 20 days!  Whereas, "..._stay with you for a while_," might get across the idea expressed in the OP.  What do you think?

Phil


----------



## Tegs

Hey Phil, not sure at this point to be honest. There are two interpretations of the Italian by Chip and Paul - one has the guy going to live permanently in the other person's country, whereas the other has him coming to stay or visit but then leaving. Stay with you for a while suggests a temporary visit (a month maybe?) rather than setting up residence in a country. I think we need the OP to come back and tell us what he meant in the first place


----------



## chipulukusu

Tegs said:


> (_It would be nice to come and stay_ is a way of paraphrasing _it would be nice to come and visit you_. Both sentences mean the same thing - they mean the person will leave again).



Thank you Tegs, I was not aware of this...  You might have spared me some future misunderstanding


----------



## Tegs

No problem, happy to help


----------



## bearded

To Teg and  chipulukusu
Yes, poterti raggiungere definitely does not sound like a temporary action like a visit woul be, and to my Italian ear it really means it would be nice/beautiful to come and stay there, where you are. It is absolutely not equivalent to ''farti una visita / venirti a trovare''.

To  Willower
I would gladly receive further explanations  by native speakers as to why 'to reach' is inappropriate in this context.  I had considered the example in M-Webster's dictionary  ''your letter reached me yesterday' , so can't a person 'reach' another one abroad ?


----------



## Tegs

Hi BM, thanks for clearing that up  As for reach, well, you can use it for one person to another, but it means "contact". So, where can I reach you? = come posso contattarti? You can reach me at my office/ on 375637 - mi puoi contattare nel mio ufficio/ sul numero ... 

From the English WR dictionary:*
reach *riːtʃ/ (transitive) to make contact or communication with (someone): we tried to reach him all day

If you want a more detailed explanation, please have a look at the English Only forum - there have been several discussions on "reach" there


----------



## Willower

bearded man said:


> To Teg and  chipulukusu
> Yes, poterti raggiungere definitely does not sound like a temporary action like a visit woul be, and to my Italian ear it really means it would be nice/beautiful to come and stay there, where you are. It is absolutely not equivalent to ''farti una visita / venirti a trovare''.
> 
> To  Willower
> I would gladly receive further explanations  by native speakers as to why 'to reach' is inappropriate in this context.  I had considered the example in M-Webster's dictionary  ''your letter reached me yesterday' , so can't a person 'reach' another one abroad ?



Hi Bearded Man -  I can only echo Tegs' comments - Thank you for your clarification of "poterti raggiungere" and I can't add anything to the excellent explanation of the use of "reach".


----------



## Einstein

Vi raggiungo più tardi in ristorante = I'll join you later in the restaurant.
Fu raggiunto dalla sua famiglia = He was joined by his family

This is one meaning of raggiungere.

But "reach" means "arrive at a destination". It doesn't tell us what happens after that instant.
"To join someone" means "unirsi a qualcuno" and I think that's the meaning here.


----------



## ohbice

Einstein said:


> Vi raggiungo più tardi in ristorante = I'll join you later in the restaurant.
> Fu raggiunto dalla sua famiglia = He was joined by his family
> 
> This is one meaning of raggiungere.



Ciao Einstein, concordo con te. Anch'io credo che nella frase dell'o.p. _raggiungere te _è inteso come _ricongiungermi a te_.
In un post precedente avevo suggerito _rejoin _ma vedo che in realtà nessun madre lingua inglese utilizza questo verbo. Volevo chiedere perchè.
Grazie.
p


----------



## Paulfromitaly

oh said:


> Ciao Einstein, concordo con te. Anch'io credo che nella frase dell'o.p. _raggiungere te _è inteso come _ricongiungermi a te_.



Ricongiungersi si, ma non in un posto qualsiasi, ma, se non diversamente precisato, dove sta l'altra persona.


----------



## Einstein

Penso che ormai ci siamo. Purtroppo eravamo stati distratti da una discussione sui vari significati di "catch up with", non tanto pertinente a questo thread.


----------

